# Royal Marines Hazing Video



## Bill Smy

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/4475034.stm


----------



## Infanteer

_"Why are they naked for goodness sake?"_

Haul 'em down, zulu warrior!


----------



## COBRA-6

I've seen stranger stuff in residence at university... can you say "naked vaseline slap-fight"  ;D


----------



## Kev T

Anyone seen this:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20051127/hazing_051127/20051127?hub=TopStories

The video is on the right side. This one isn't the full video and has been edited (shortened), I can't find the original full video anymore which was on a British news site but just a warning that it is graphic and offensive in nature. Somehow I don't think the Royal Marine Commandos are going to be disbanded.


----------



## Armymedic

:tsktsk: oh you bad Royal Marines..

you should not treat each other that way,
you really should know better,

Now in the name of our great country, 

Go forth and kill the enemy.


----------



## Kev T

The above link has an article with some details but here's the full scoop with some more disturbing facts:

Probe into Royal Marines bullying claim 
November 27, 2005 - 12:29 PM

Britain's Ministry of Defence has launched an investigation into claims of violent bullying in the Royal Marines.

It said it had launched the probe as the News of the World newspaper published photographs of what it said were recruits at the Royal Marines being forced to fight each other naked in a bizarre initiation ceremony.

The blurred photos, taken from a video sequence, show around a dozen men standing naked in a field.

Two of them are seen fighting each other, first with large rubber mats wrapped around their arms and then with bare fists.

The photos, published in Sunday's edition of the paper, then appear to show a man dressed in blue, who the paper says is a more senior Marine, kicking one of the new recruits in the head.

The final photo of the series shows a recruit lying naked on the ground. The paper says he is unconscious.

The News of the World said the ceremony was secretly filmed in May this year at a barracks near Plymouth by another soldier, who claimed abuse was widespread within the Marines.

He said recruits were tortured with electric shocks to their genitals, forced to crawl naked through thorns and ordered to jump out of bedroom windows, which had caused some to break their legs, the paper said.

The MoD said it was satisfied the tape was genuine.

"The Royal Marines take these allegations extremely seriously and have a zero tolerance policy on bullying and harassment," a spokesman said.

"An SIB (Special Investigations Board) investigation has been launched.

"Bullying and harassment is not widespread within the armed forces. Behaviour of this kind will not be tolerated and every effort is made to apply this policy rigorously."

There have been a number of allegations of abuse within the British armed forces recently, most notably in connection with the deaths of four young soldiers at Deepcut army barracks in Surrey between 1995 and 2002.

A parliamentary report into bullying in the armed forces concluded earlier this year that it was rarely reported and that for too long the services "had failed to grasp the nettle of duty of care".

http://www.theage.com.au/news/World/Probe-into-Royal-Marines-bullying-claim/2005/11/27/1133026332879.html

The worst part is that a day later or so another marine from a different unit (40 Commando) came forth with another video.


----------



## GO!!!

The worst part is that there are any videos made at all.

The guy in the surgeon's outfit seems to be acting alone, and I don't see how any of this is worse than pugil stick fighting or kung crew (sp)

We seem to get all worked up about nothing these days....


----------



## Michael Dorosh

GO!!! said:
			
		

> The worst part is that there are any videos made at all.
> 
> The guy in the surgeon's outfit seems to be acting alone, and I don't see how any of this is worse than pugil stick fighting or kung crew (sp)
> 
> We seem to get all worked up about nothing these days....



Yeah, we break each other's legs all the time pugil training in our unit.  :


----------



## 48Highlander

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Yeah, we break each other's legs all the time pugil training in our unit.  :



Ah, so it's the ammount of damage done to the individual that makes it wrong?

In that case we better shut down the army entirely, we wouldn't want anyone getting killed.

In the meantime we should start an investigation into why several of our soldiers were allowed to die in government sponsored "hazing rituals" in Afghanistan.  What kind of civilized government would require it's soldiers to go through such horrible experiences?  Shooting at people and getting shot at?  It's a horrible thing to force someone to do just so they can say they're a "soldier".  EVERYONE should be allowed to be a soldier regaurdless of disabilities, sensibilities, and DEFFINITELY without having to "prove themselves" by risking their lives!


----------



## NavComm

The News of the World is a sleazy rag. I wouldn't put much faith in what they have to say about anything. People can do amazing things with video these days.


----------



## GO!!!

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Yeah, we break each other's legs all the time pugil training in our unit.   :



Who had a broken leg?

Guys get knocked out in unarmed cbt classes, the landing swings and landing on DZs. If you don't participate in any demanding trg, perhaps you should take it up with your unit. ^-^


----------



## onewingwonder

When an instructor puts the boots to a guys head, I'd say they've crossed the line. Way over the line.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Ah, so it's the ammount of damage done to the individual that makes it wrong?



It's the amount of damage inflicted unnecessarily making people jump out windows that I was referring to.  My, what a valuable training tool that is.  I bet the 48th do that all the time, right?  Dileas.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Who had a broken leg?
> 
> Guys get knocked out in unarmed cbt classes, the landing swings and landing on DZs. If you don't participate in any demanding trg, perhaps you should take it up with your unit. ^-^



*ordered to jump out of bedroom windows, which had caused some to break their legs, the paper said.*

Perhaps _you_ should read all the posts.


----------



## NCRCrow

that video disturbs me...if the RM are so elite...why the leak?

especially that surgeon dude


----------



## 48Highlander

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> It's the amount of damage inflicted unnecessarily making people jump out windows that I was referring to.  My, what a valuable training tool that is.  I bet the 48th do that all the time, right?  Dileas.



No, the Queens Own do.  Except they jump out of the tower.  They call it para training, but we all know it's really just a hazing ritual.  </SARCASM>

And, ofcourse, you're basing all of your outrage on hearsay.  There's no evidence anyone was at any point made to jump out of a window.  Why not stay with the facts?


----------



## GO!!!

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> *ordered to jump out of bedroom windows, which had caused some to break their legs, the paper said.*
> 
> Perhaps _you_ should read all the posts.



I did'nt see anyone jumping out of windows in the video, and no reports of broken legs have been proven. I would think that even an amateur(ish) journalist such as yourself would have known the difference between inflammatory heresay and substantiated fact.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

and the evidence in the video that these nut jobs are royal marines is... where?

How can we be sure this isnt the house of commons  :

When an instructor puts the boot to somebody yeah its over the line, but fighting naked in the middle of nowhere and cross dressing, thats ... not normal. Its not that I find it sickening or disturbing.... I just can't figure out why the hell they would do something like that.
Hazing happens  , sure but... 

"Alright guys, everybody get naked and head out to the field for some mud wrestling. Has anyone seen my school girl outfit?"

What the....


----------



## RangerRay

I wonder if the Labour government will disband the Royal Marines over this...?

 :


----------



## Infanteer

Mack674 said:
			
		

> When an instructor puts the boot to somebody yeah its over the line, but fighting naked in the middle of nowhere and cross dressing, thats ... not normal. Its not that I find it sickening or disturbing.... I just can't figure out why the hell they would do something like that.



Give "Green-Eyed Boys" a read if you can get your hands on it.  It's about 3 Para and their battles in the Falklands.  If you wanted makeup for drag, you asked Mortar Platoon because they were a pack of cross-dressers.  Lots of naked men, shack rats, shit and all that jazz - it makes this stuff look gentle.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Give "Green-Eyed Boys" a read if you can get your hands on it.   It's about 3 Para and their battles in the Falklands.   If you wanted makeup for drag, you asked Mortar Platoon because they were a pack of cross-dressers.   Lots of naked men, shack rats, crap and all that jazz - it makes this stuff look gentle.



I want to beleive that youre pulling my chain...

Not that I agree with or condone hazing, im simply acknowledging the fact that it exists... but stuff like this, to me, just goes past the extreme end of my bizzarro scale...


----------



## winchable

Come on guys, the navy has been cross dressing for hundreds of years.

It's bizarre sure but some things guys just do, once you cross the line where you're embarrassed of other mens nudity and feel comfortable enough in your own right (like I don't know after 32 weeks of side by side training) you don't really care or find things as bizarre as they once were.
Anyone who's played competitive minor hockey will attest to that.
In fact once you get in the right mindset, I'm sure fighting naked in a field of mud wearing padding on your arms is pretty tame.

I mean, what's the guy who's been everywhere and done everything supposed to do with their spare time?
Answer; Whatever is bizarre and disturbing enough to seem interesting.


----------



## KevinB

Never fight naked unless your in jail.

  Seriously - some strange sounding stuff - but is it really that bad?


----------



## Jarnhamar

> Never fight naked unless your in jail.
> 
> Seriously - some strange sounding stuff - but is it really that bad?



Nope.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Nobody found it wierd when 300 near naked Spartans shitkicked a quarter million well dressed Persians, did they?  >


----------



## Jarnhamar

Imagine the shit talking those Persians got afterwards?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Found a pic of more dastardly royal marines in their gladiator death pit


----------



## GO!!!

Is that Connaught ranges?


----------



## NCRCrow

ol Mattawa Plains???


----------



## Jarnhamar

Uhhh, Looks like somewhere in england to me. Nope Defiantly not Canadian   ;D


----------



## COBRA-6

Connaught has concrete tent pads, these floors appear wooden...


----------



## AoD71

onewingwonder said:
			
		

> When an instructor puts the boots to a guys head, I'd say they've crossed the line. Way over the line.



Not only is it over the line, he's so far past it, its not even visible from where he's standing.

But I gotta say, every now-and-then I hear something that makes me disrespect the Marines even more. The other night I was playing with an ex-Marine on Xbox Live, and he was "high". This is a guy in his mid-20's, and about time to grow up. The things I heard from people who saw/read Jarhead also hasn't helped. Now I know most of those things aren't true, but they must be some iteration of the crazy things going on that we never hear about.


----------



## Jarnhamar

> But I gotta say, every now-and-then I hear something that makes me disrespect the Marines even more. The other night I was playing with an ex-Marine on Xbox Live, and he was "high".



Might get chewed up a bit for this one mate.
Lots of people claim to be marines, navyseals, JTF etc..  Don't trust everything you hear on xbox live eh.


----------



## armyvern

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> Connaught has concrete tent pads, these floors appear wooden...


And with 'borrowed' barrack boxes at that!


----------



## COBRA-6

AoD71 said:
			
		

> Not only is it over the line, he's so far past it, its not even visible from where he's standing.
> 
> But I gotta say, every now-and-then I hear something that makes me disrespect the Marines even more. The other night I was playing with an ex-Marine on Xbox Live, and he was "high". This is a guy in his mid-20's, and about time to grow up. The things I heard from people who saw/read Jarhead also hasn't helped. Now I know most of those things aren't true, but they must be some iteration of the crazy things going on that we never hear about.



Attention to detail. You are talking about United States Marines (USMC). This thread is talking about Royal Marines (UK). 

And as mentioned, claims on the net should be taken with a grain of salt...


----------



## AoD71

Oh sorry guys, I didn't know you were talking about those marines  :-\ . Yea I know what you mean, I'm not new to this thing. I had a conversation with him about the marines, and he's told me about how it was in the marines and the places he's been, so it seems credible. I hardly think that is a reason for me to get "chewed up". I'm just mentioning what I heard.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Theres every day posers who you can see a mile a way and theirs guys who do their homework.  I find the uber-posers often know more about weapon vehicle and army statistics than your common soldier because they eat breathe and shit the stuff. They have to sound legit after all. 

As for the evil hazing video- it's a bit of a stretch but I still think you need to actually be on the ground to take something into context.
If they go too far in this example then they went too far. It happens. I'm sure its not widespread across the royal marines or we'd hear more about it.


----------

